# Assembler - Buch fuer *nix



## Teambeta (16. März 2007)

Guten Abend.

Ich suche ein Buch, welches Assembler wirklich gut 
durchkaut, am besten natuerlich fuer ein *nix System.

Ich habe schon Google missbrauchen muessen um ueberhaupt was
brauchbares zu finden, leider habe ich nichts Wertvolles fuer _mich_ finden koennen.

Am besten sollte das Buch die heutigen 8086 Prozessoren behandeln, aber ich bin auch nicht enttaeuscht wenn es etwas
aeltere Prozessoren behandelt, ich kann mich dann auch ueber neuere Befehle neuere Prozessoren informieren.


----------



## RedWing (18. März 2007)

Hallo,

hast du denn schonmal bei amazon geschaut?

Bücher zur x86 Assemblerprogrammierung gibts da en mass:

http://amazon.de/s/ref=nb_ss_w/028-...&field-keywords=assembler&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&Go=Go
http://amazon.de/s/ref=nb_ss_w/028-...3Daps&field-keywords=8086&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&Go=Go

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## Teambeta (24. März 2007)

Ja, aber die taugen nichts, sonst hätte ich mich hier ja nicht gemeldet .


----------

